# HP Microserver - Alternativen?



## Abductee (7. Mai 2018)

Kennt ihr Alternativen zum HP Microserver? Speziell mit IPMI oder ähnlicher Fernwartung.
Beim aktuellen Gen10 hat sich HP leider dazu entschlossen das iLo einzusparen.
(Von dem Downgrade der Frontklappe und der verlöteten CPU mal abgesehen)


----------



## Deep Thought (7. Mai 2018)

Supermicro Mainboard mit IPMI. Den Rest drum rum nach Wahl. Das ist hier doch ein Selbstbauforum, oder?


----------



## Abductee (7. Mai 2018)

So ein Selbstbau in der Liga ist da deutlich teurer. 
Selbst mit der nachgekauften iLO-Lizenz war der Microserver vergleichsweise spotbillig.


----------



## rschwertz (22. Mai 2018)

Dell T20/ T30 - die nutzen die eingebaute Remote Management Funktionalität, gibt es auch bei den MB mit Q-Chipsätzen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2018)

Hast du da einen Link? Ich find nur alte Geräte ohne Remote Managment. (nachrüsten?)
Ansonsten hab ich noch den hier gefunden:
Fujitsu Primergy TX1320 M3 LFF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der bietet sogar ein redundantes Netzteil, leider nur 2,5" Einschübe.


----------



## fotoman (22. Mai 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich noch den hier gefunden:
> Fujitsu Primergy TX1320 M3 LFF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der bietet sogar ein redundantes Netzteil, leider nur 2,5" Einschübe.


Für den Preis bekommt man dann aber endgültig ein Supermicro X11SSH-F mit Pentium G4560, 8 GB Ram, Gehäuse, Netzteil und Lüfter. Das ist dann zwar kein Xeon, den hätte ein günstiger HP Microserver aber auch nicht gehabt.

Mit 2,5" Einschüben könnte ich im Heimbereich bei meinem NAS/Server nichts anfangen. Soll man dann die vorhandenen Platten alle wegwerfen und durch höchstens halb so große ersetzen?


----------



## bastian123f (23. Mai 2018)

Eine gute Alternative für mich war ein Selbstbau. Auf Ebay gabs auch die passenden Teile dafür. Zumindest für meine Anwendungen.


----------



## rschwertz (23. Mai 2018)

KVM-over-IP zum Dell T20 (Xeon E3-1225v3) mit AMT  #4163
[Sammelthread] Dell PowerEdge T20 - Seite 167

Das funktioniert so ähnlich beim T30.
Die Pentium Modelle unterstützen kein AMT.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Eine gute Alternative für mich war ein Selbstbau. Auf Ebay gabs auch die passenden Teile dafür. Zumindest für meine Anwendungen.



Beim Selbstbau komm ich halt schon in eine Preisregion von einem großen Synology oder QNAP-NAS was stromsparender und im Wiederverkauf attraktiver ist.
Die Preis/Leistung wie beim Microserver hab ich bisher noch nirgends gefunden.

Beispiel:
Gehäuse: 120-160€
Produktvergleich Chenbro SR30169, SilverStone DS380 | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard, Sparvariante: 110€   
ASRock J5005-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Als IMPI-Variante für eine gesockelte CPU kostet ein Mainboard gut 100€ Aufpreis und dann kommt noch CPU + Kühler dazu.
RAM: 80-90€
2x4GB DDR4 
Netzteil: 70-90€
OS: 60$ 
Pricing - Lime Technology
Mit Lüfter ca. 500€

Der alte Microserver Gen8 kam auf 340€. 
Mit der iLo-Lizenz warens dann halt irgendwas mit 450€


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

Wieso eigentlich zwingend Unraid?

Für IPMI sehe ich im Homebereich auch eigentlich wenig "sinn".
ja es ist nice to have aber wenn die Kiste mal läuft, läuft Sie in der Regel.
Normale Fernwartung kann ich per RDP oder SSh oder whatever machen (je nach OS eben).

Und wenn wirklich mal was hackt.....beiße ich eben in den sauren Apfel und hänge nen monitor ran.
Ich persönlich habe damit zu Hause wenig probleme.

Im prof. bereich sieht es wieder anders aus, die kümmern sich aber auch nicht um solche Fragen.


Hätten die C2758 etc. nicht dieses Wunderbare von Intel verliehene Problem, dass Sie scheinbar bei einer bestimmten Revision wegsterben, hätte ich auch noch so einen drinnen.
Jetzt wurde es halt echt eine "Bastellösung".....


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

Unraid ähnelt einem Synology oder QNAP am meisten, auch von der Bedienbarkeit.
VM`s sind dort auch möglich.
Als reines NAS kann man schon OMV nehmen, möchte man Virtualisieren wirds schon wieder kniffelig.

Ja die Atoms hatten einen Bug, mit dem C0 Stepping ist der aber behoben.


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Unraid ähnelt einem Synology oder QNAP am meisten, auch von der Bedienbarkeit.
> VM`s sind dort auch möglich.
> Als reines NAS kann man schon OMV nehmen, möchte man Virtualisieren wirds schon wieder kniffelig.
> 
> Ja die Atoms hatten einen Bug, mit dem C0 Stepping ist der aber behoben.



Einem sehr hässlichen Synology OS mit wesentlich mehr Funktionen ja 

OMV kann mit Virtualbox ebenfalls virtualisieren / das aber eben nur ungefähr so gut wie das ein Synology Produkt eben auch kann.

Mit Unraid hat man aber weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten bzgl. z.B. Hardware Passthrough.
An das man mit deiner Konfig von Seite 1 aber gar nicht denken muss.......udn da würde dann eben wieder ein OMV genügen.

Daher kam die Frage von mir auf warum Unraid.


Worin liegt eigentlich genau das problem, dass man IPMI nicht einfach als PCI-E Gerät nachrüsten kann?
Wäre doch eine tolle option, IPMI in jedem MB ab Sockel kp 1150 nachrüsten.

Oder ist das an bestimmte Komponenten gebunden?


----------



## fotoman (23. Mai 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Beim Selbstbau komm ich halt schon in eine Preisregion von einem großen Synology oder QNAP-NAS was stromsparender und im Wiederverkauf attraktiver ist.


Gut, wenn man von vorne herein nicht auf Eigennutzung sondern auf Verkauf aus ist, dann ist ein Fertigerät in der Vermarktung immer einfacher. Mein QNap ist nach 6 Jahren für jeden außer mir wertlos.

Und Dein Vergeich: 8*3,5" Einbau wird auch bei QNap/Synologie teurer. Insb. wenn man dann auch noch eine Intel/AMD-CPU und 8 GB Ram haben möchte. Man sollte schon identische Anwendungen und Ausstattungen vergleichen, der kleine Proliant hat(te) auch nur vier 3,5" Einbauplätze.

Das Supermicro kostet 195 €, dazu 46 € für die CPU inkl. Kühler. Bleibt noch Ram, NT und Gehäuse. Ein Netzteil 90 Euro? Irgendwas mache ich im Heimbereich falsch, aber ich baue auch keine Hochverfügbarkeitslösung mit stromfressenden Grafikkarten. Un dann noch Geld für das OS. Der Vergleich ist also aus meiner Sicht hinfällig.

Der HP kam zum passenden Zeitpunkt mit Celeron G1610T und 4 GB ECC Ram auf gut 200 Euro. Dafür lässt sich auch ein Celeron J4105 System nicht bauen, auch nicht mit 4*3,5" ohne Hot-Swap.

QNap kommt für mich schon aus Performancegründen nicht mehr ins Haus, dafür nutze ich mein NAS falsch. Ein Booten dauert mittlerweile noch länger wie bei den HP-Servern in der Firma (warum muss man ein EXT4-Dateisystemtem, das man vor ein paar Tagen normal herunter gefahren hat, beim Booten wieder komplett prüfen?).  Wenn ich dagegen meinen alten PC mit Linux als NAS sehe, dann stört mich daran zwar so einiges (insb. Stromverbrauch und Lärm), aber er ist vor allem auch nach dem Booten schnell verfügbar.

Wenn ich dann sehe, wie oft ich in den letzten 6 Jahren die Config an meinem QNap geändert habe (bis auf ein paar HDD-Wechsel nie), dann stört mich der etwas höhere Aufwand unter Linux und ohne "tolle" GUI nicht wirklich.


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man von vorne herein nicht auf Eigennutzung sondern auf Verkauf aus ist, dann ist ein Fertigerät in der Vermarktung immer einfacher. Mein QNap ist nach 6 Jahren für jeden außer mir wertlos.
> 
> Und Dein Vergeich: 8*3,5" Einbau wird auch bei QNap/Synologie teurer. Insb. wenn man dann auch noch eine Intel/AMD-CPU und 8 GB Ram haben möchte. Man sollte schon identische Anwendungen und Ausstattungen vergleichen, der kleine Proliant hat(te) auch nur vier 3,5" Einbauplätze.
> 
> ...



Wo red ich von 8x3,5"?  Es gibt nicht viele fertige Gehäuse mit Wechselrahmen. Das Silverstone fällt da halt mit drunter.
 Wenn ich bei einem Standardgehäuse 4x 5,25" Wechselrahmen nachrüste spar ich mir nix beim Gehäusekauf.
Man darf für das OS kein Geld ausgeben?
Man darf kein hochwertiges Netzteil kaufen?
Die NAS die ich kenne laufen 24h, da ist ein Reboot äußerst selten.
Eine GUI ist für mich hauptsächlich bequemlichkeit und leichtere Übersicht.
Wenn ich die Emailbenachrichtigung für meine USV einstelle ist mir das über die Kommandozeile zu mühsam.

Was wäre dein Bauvorschlag?
(Bitte kein µATX oder ATX)


----------

